# 2011 Medicare Wellness Benefits



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find out if a provider must accept assignment (participate) in order for these new wellness benefits to be covered?


----------



## cmcgarry (Nov 17, 2010)

Lisa, I would start here: http://www.cms.gov/PrevntionGenInfo/ 

Lots of good info and links.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Cindy - I still can't find it in writing that a provider must accept assignment.  Hopefully the final rule in the federal register due out 11/29/10 will help...I dread having to read through that!


----------

